#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  opvoeding van kinderen deel 2

## ABOE MR

*12.)* Adviseer je kind met de waarschuwing die Luqmaan aan zijn zoon gaf: Hij, De Verhevene, heeft gezegd:

*Toen Loqmaan tot zijn zoon, terwijl hij hem raad gaf, zeide: "O mijn zoon, ken geen medegoden in aanbidding aan Allaah toe. Voorwaar afgoderij is inderdaad een grote Dhulm (ongerechtigheid)." Wij hebben de mens op het hart gedrukt (plichtmatig en goed te zijn) betreffende zijn ouders, zijn moeder droeg hem in zwakte op zwakte, en zijn zogen nam twee jaren in beslag. Zeg Mij en uw ouders dank, tot Mij is de terugkeer. Maar indien zij (uw ouders) trachten u iets met Mij te doen vereenzelvigen in aanbidding, waarvan gij geen kennis hebt, gehoorzaam hen dan niet. Doch leef met hen samen in de wereld op een behoorlijke wijze en volg de weg van hem die zich tot Mij richt in berouw en gehoorzaamheid. Dan zult gij tot Mij terugkeren en Ik zal u inlichten over hetgeen gij deedt. "O mijn zoon! Al zou het het gewicht van een mosterdzaadje zijn, en al zou het zich in een rots bevinden of in de hemelen of op aarde, Allaah zal het zeker openbaar maken. Voorwaar, Allaah is Subtiel, Alkennend. O mijn zoon! Aqim-as-Salat (verricht het gebed) en beveel (de mensen) al-Ma'roef (Islamitisch monothesme en al dat goed is) en verbied (de mensen) al-Munkar (i.e. ongeloof aan de Eenheid van Allaah, polythesme van allerlij soort en al dat kwaad en slecht is) en verdraag geduldig wat u ook overkome. Voorwaar, dit zijn enkele van de belangrijke geboden (bevolen door Allaah zonder uitzondering). En keer uw gelaat niet af van mensen met hoogmoed, noch wandel in onbeschaamdheid op aarde. Waarlijk, Allaah heeft een hoogmoedige pocher niet lief. En wees beleefd in uw lopen (of vertoon geen onbeschaamdheid) en verlaag uw stem. Waarlijk, de meest onaangename stem is het gebalk van een ezel." [31:13-19]*

*13.)* Leer hem om toegang te vragen voordat hij naar binnen gaat:

Hij, De Verhevene, heeft gezegd:

*O gij die gelooft, laten uw slaven en slavinnen en degenen uwer die de geslachtsrijpheid nog niet hebben bereikt in drie gevallen om uw toestemming vragen (of het gelegen komt in uwer aanwezigheid te zijn), vr Salat al-Fadjr (het ochtendgebed), en wanneer u van uw klederen ontdoet op de middag (rust), en na Salat al-'Isha (het avondgebed). (Deze) drie tijden zijn voor uw privacy. Op andere tijden dan deze is het noch voor u, noch voor hen een overtreding als jullie bij elkaar in en uit gaan. Aldus maakt Allaah u de geboden duidelijk; God is Alwetend, Alwijs. [24:58]*

*14.)* Onderwijs hem over de verboden zaken zodat hij zich ervan kan onthouden:

En in de Saheehayn (i.e. Boekhaarie en Muslim) van de hadeeth van Aboo Hurayrah dat hij heeft gezegd:

*Al-Hasan bin 'Alee, rady Allaahoe 'anhoe, nam een dadel van de dadels die opzij waren gezet voor liefdadigheid en deed het in zijn mond. Dus de Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, zei: 'Haal het uit je mond. Haal het uit je mond en leg het weg. Heb je niet geleerd dat wij niet van liefdadigheid eten?'*

*15.)* Leg hem de betekenis van de Aayah (vers) of de hadeeth die je aan hem mede deelt uit.

*16.)* Fixeer zijn hart op Allaah, De Machtige, de Majesteuze:

De harten van sommige kinderen zijn gefixeerd op de Dunyaa (i.e. het leven van deze wereld), diploma's en niveau's. Hun harten zijn gevuld met desillusies (ghuroor) en gevreesd wordt dat duisternis (hun harten) zal vullen en voorbijstreven.

*17.)* Zorg voor het uit het hoofd leren van de Qor-aan:

Zorg ervoor dat je kind elke dag iets 'lichts' uit het hoofd leert, al is het maar n vers. Degenen die zich bezig houden met de Qor-aan zijn de meest voortreffelijke van de mensen. In Saheeh Boekhaarie staat een hadeeth van 'Uthmaan bin 'Affaan dat hij heeft gezegd:

*De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd, 'De besten van jullie zijn degenen die de Qor-aan leren en onderwijzen.' En in een overlevering van Boekhaarie, 'Waarlijk, de meest deugdelijke van jullie' in plaats van 'de besten van jullie.'*

De Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, adviseerde door de belangrijkheid van de Qor-aan te benadrukken. Imaam al-Boekhaarie vermeldde (vol. 9 #5022): Het is overgeleverd aan ons door Muhammed bin Yoosuf dat Maalik bin Mughawwil overleverde aan ons, dat Talhah overleverde aan ons dat hij heeft gezegd:

Ik vroeg 'Abdullaah bin Abee Awfaa, 'Heeft de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, een vermaning gegeven?' Dus hij zei, 'Nee'. Dus ik zei, 'Hoe heeft hij de vermaning aan de mensen voorgeschreven? Hij heeft hen ermee bevolen en hij heeft hen niet vermaand?' Hij zei, 'Hij vermaande en adviseerde met het Boek van Allaah.'

Al-Haafith (i.e. ibn Hajar al-Asqalaanee) stelde, _'De bedoeling van 'vermanen en adviseren met het Boek van Allaah,' is het uit het hoofd leren, het volgen ervan, het ernaar handelen, wegblijven van zijn verboden, het constant reciteren ervan, het onderwijzen, enzovoort.'_ Het einde van zijn uitspraak.

De Qor-aan is van voorspraak voor degene die het uit zijn hoofd leert. Imaam Muslim heeft verklaard (1/553): Het is overgeleverd aan mij door al-Hasan bin 'Alee al-Hilwaanee dat Aboo Tawbah aan ons heeft overgeleverd, en hij is ar-Rabee' bin Naafi'dat Mu'aawiyah i.e. ibn Sallaam, aan ons heeft overgeleverd, van Zaid dat hij Aboo Salaam heeft horen zeggen, Aboo Umaamah al-Baahilee heeft aan mij overgeleverd dat hij heeft gezegd:

*Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, zeggen, 'Lees en reciteer de Qor-aan, daar het op de Opstandingsdag als een bemiddelaar zal zijn voor degene die het uit zijn hoofd leert.'*

Hij, rahimahu'Allaah, verklaarde, (1/554): Ishaaq bin Mansoor heeft aan ons overgeleverd dat Yazeed bin 'Abdu Rabihi ons heeft genformeerd dat al-Waleed bin Muslim aan ons heeft overgeleverd van Muhammed bin Muhaajir, van al-Waleed bin 'Abdur Rahmaan al-Jarshee van Jubair bin Nufair dat hij heeft gezegd, ik hoorde an-Nawwaas bin Sam'aan al-Kullaabee zeggen:

*Ik hoorde de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, zeggen: 'De Qor-aan zal komen en haar mensen, degenen die ermee in overeenstemming werkten, zullen worden voorgegaan door Soerah al-Baqarah en Aali 'Imraan bemiddelend voor degenen die hen uit het hoofd leerden.'*

Verscheidene Ahadeeth betreffende de deugdzaamheden van de Qor-aan en zijn mensen:

Op gezag van 'Aaishah, radia Allaahoe 'anha, dat zij heeft gezegd:

*De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd, 'Degene die de Qur'aan reciteert en dat vloeiend doet, hij zal onder de rangen van de nobele en vrome schriftgeleerden zijn. Degene die het stotterend reciteert en het is moeilijk voor hem, zal twee beloningen hebben.' Overgeleverd door de twee Shaykhs* (i.e. Boekhaarie en Muslim).

En op gezag van Aboo Musaa al-Ash'aree, radia Allaahoe 'anhu, dat hij heeft gezegd:

*De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd, 'Het voorbeeld van de Mu'min (gelovige) die de Qor-aan reciteert, is als een citrusvrucht. De geur ervan is fijn en de smaak is heerlijk. En het voorbeeld van de Mu'min (gelovige) die de Qor-aan niet reciteert, is als een dadel. Het heeft geen geur, maar het smaakt zoet. Het voorbeeld van de Munaafiq (hypocriet) die de Qor-aan reciteert is als een Rayhaanah (zoete basilicum). Zijn geur is fijn, maar het smaakt zuur. Het voorbeeld van de Munaafiq (hypocriet) die de Qor-aan niet reciteert is als een Hanthalah (Kolokwint; bittere of giftige plant). Het heeft geen geur en smaakt zuur.'* Overgeleverd door de twee Shaykhs (i.e. Boekhaarie en Muslim).

En op gezag van 'Abdullaah bin 'Umar, moge Allaah tevreden zijn met hen beide, dat de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd:

*'Allaah zal sommige mensen verheffen door dit Boek en anderen ermee verlagen.' Overgeleverd door Muslim.*

En op gezag van 'Abdullaah bin 'Amr bin al-'Aas, moge Allaah tevreden zijn met hen beide, dat hij heeft gezegd:

*De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd, 'Er zal gezegd worden tegen degene die de Qor-aan uit zijn hoofd leerde, 'Reciteer op een melodieuze wijze zoals je gewend was melodieus te reciteren in de Dunyaa (i.e. het leven van deze wereld). Want voorzeker, uw bestemming en niveau zal in het laatste vers zijn dat je reciteert.'* Overgeleverd door Ahmad (2/192), Aboo Daawud, en Tirmidhee, en het is een hadeeth Hasan.

En over 'Abdullaah bin 'Umar, moge Allaah tevreden zijn met hen beide, dat hij heeft gezegd: *De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd, 'Er is geen jaloezie behalve in twee (gevallen): Een man aan wie Allaah de Qor-aan gegeven heeft aldus praktiseert hij het dag en nacht, en een man aan wie Allaah rijkdom gegeven heeft, dus spendeert hij het dag en nacht. Overgeleverd door de twee Shaykhs* (i.e. Bukhaaree en Muslim).

De persoon die de Qor-aan uit het hoofd leert, moet het goed herzien, want als hij dit niet doet, zal het hem gauw en rap verlaten.

Imaam al-Bukhaaree vermeldde:

*Muhammed bin al-'Alaa' overleverde aan ons dat Aboo Usaamah aan ons overleverde, van Bareed, van Burdah, van Aboo Musaa, van de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, dat hij heeft gezegd, 'Luister naar en onderhoud de Qor-aan, want bij Degene in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is, het zal sneller vluchten dan een losgemaakte kameel.'*

----------

